# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Thoughts on these possibilities mentioned within video?

## 3so

Watched this video on YT
https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&v=F5IFMXhK--o

Points from the video and questions I want to ask.

He mentions that people have indeed had Astral Projections where they have entered a anime world in which they communicate with characters etc.
1. Do you think it's possible to Astral project into these anime worlds?

He also discusses interactions with people where they have claimed to basically have another life within their astral projections. For example he mentions a woman AP's into her second life, where she has family, boyfriend etc. He also mentions that these people will have a experience for what they feel as for months, but in this reality it is only minutes.
2. Has anyone experienced or knows someone who has experienced another life within their astral projections?
3. Has anyone experienced or knows someone who has experienced month long projections but in this reality was minutes etc?

Interested to hear your thoughts and stories.

----------


## Sivason

The anime thing could 100% be real. Here is why. The visuals one sees in the astral are the minds attempt to provide senses you are familiar with. Remember that your eyes are not there. If you encounter a thing there that is a central mass with long reaching protrusions your mind will likely show you an octopus or something like that. If you watch a lot of anime it may very well show you all this in that style. 
I also think you could have long term relationships with entities that dwell there. You could in a sense have a family or group of friends. 
I do not personally believe the stuff about living actual months in minutes. If this happens I feel the details are missing so that going on a picnic has only two minutes of images and feels like the entire day but there is no getting up in the morning, no sitting board for an hour wondering if the cat is getting fat. Just glimpses of a life being spent in a manner that makes it seem real.

----------

